# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  concrete slap slopes to wards house.

## kevinmauseth

hi guys 
a concrete path next to my house is slopping ever so slightly to my house in heavy rain i reckon the water gets under my house and eats my stumps.
i wanted to know if anyone had similar problems or ideas on how to fix this problem. 
i'm going to build up a small wall of sand and cement covered with bitumen paint to try to stop the water.
i was also thinking about cuting a line in the path to let the water drain but i fear this might make it worse or destroy the path.

----------


## SirMe

> hi guys 
> a concrete path next to my house is slopping ever so slightly to my house in heavy rain i reckon the water gets under my house and eats my stumps.
> i wanted to know if anyone had similar problems or ideas on how to fix this problem. 
> i'm going to build up a small wall of sand and cement covered with bitumen paint to try to stop the water.
> i was also thinking about cuting a line in the path to let the water drain but i fear this might make it worse or destroy the path.

  
Have you got a gap between the house and pavement? 
You could cut 10mm along the pavement againest teh wall then install a expansion joint then caulk it with sikaflex. 
Have you checked the levels of the concrete? 
What type of drainage do you have around in that area.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I reckon that keeping the moisture level up in the subsoil isn't bad idea if you have reactive clay soil, as if the clay drys out, you can get shrinkage followed by cracking. 
You wouldn't want water streaming around your foundations and undermining them though.

----------


## johnc

A bit of water from outside will not eat your stumps. Something else is happening although it does sound a bit like concrete cancer. I don't think farting about with your footpath will make a scrap of difference.

----------


## kevinmauseth

> Have you got a gap between the house and pavement? 
> You could cut 10mm along the pavement againest teh wall then install a expansion joint then caulk it with sikaflex. 
> Have you checked the levels of the concrete? 
> What type of drainage do you have around in that area.

  i have a garden bed on one side and the house on the other.
my stumps are rotting because their red gum. i dont see how cutting a hole then filling it up again will help with drainage.

----------


## johnc

Red gum stumps have a life which gets shortened if continually getting wet than drying. It is possible the rot you are experiencing may mean the stumps are nearing the end of their lives. I doubt that anything you do will extend stump life.

----------


## SirMe

Can you post more photos with better lighting. 
Edit: Typo....

----------

